# pop3 / imap unter debian einrichten



## Johannes7146 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand von euch dabei helfen könnte pop3 und imap für meinen Mailserver einzurichten.

Der Mailserver (postfix) läuft bereits.
Courir ist installiert (sowowhl die Pakete für pop3 als auch die für imap)

Leider kann ich aber von außerhalb nicht auf mein Postfach zugreifen.

Ich bin leider kein profi in der Linux welt.
Woran kann es liegen wenn ich auf mein postfach nicht zugreifen kann?
Was könnte ich vergessen haben?
Welche (conifg)-Datei seind relevant?

Es handelt sich um einen Debian Server.
Zugriff habe ich "nur" per ssh einen x-Server gibt es nicht.


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Februar 2009)

/etc/courier/imapd.cnf

```
RANDFILE = /usr/lib/courier/imapd.rand

[ req ]
default_bits = 1024
encrypt_key = yes
distinguished_name = req_dn
x509_extensions = cert_type
prompt = no

[ req_dn ]
C=US
ST=NY
L=New York
O=Courier Mail Server
OU=Automatically-generated IMAP SSL key
CN=localhost
emailAddress=postmaster@DOMAIN.org


[ cert_type ]
nsCertType = server
```

/etc/courier/pop3d.cnf

```
RANDFILE = /usr/lib/courier/pop3d.rand

[ req ]
default_bits = 1024
encrypt_key = yes
distinguished_name = req_dn
x509_extensions = cert_type
prompt = no

[ req_dn ]
C=US
ST=NY
L=New York
O=Courier Mail Server
OU=Automatically-generated POP3 SSL key
CN=localhost
emailAddress=postmaster@DOMAIN.com


[ cert_type ]
nsCertType = server
```

*anstelle von DOMAIN steht dort natürlich die richtige domain

Sind diese Dateien dafür verantwortlich?
Muss dort etwas geändert werden?


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich versuche mich über pop3 einzuloggen steht folgendes in dem syslog:

```
Feb 26 15:55:34 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:34 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:34 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:34 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:34 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: LOGIN FAILED, user=USERNAME, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:39 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:39 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:40 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:40 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:40 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:40 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:40 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: LOGIN FAILED, user=USERNAME@DOMAIN.org, ip=[::ffff:168.144.1$
Feb 26 15:55:45 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:45 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:46 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:46 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:46 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:46 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:46 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: LOGIN FAILED, user=USERNAME%DOMAIN.org, ip=[::ffff:168.144.1$
Feb 26 15:55:51 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
Feb 26 15:55:51 HOSTNAME courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:168.144.108.10]
```

DOMAIN & HOSTNAME & USERNAME stehen natürlich nicht so darin (hab sie hier ersetzt, damit google nicht immer meine beiträge findet wenn man nach der domain googelt  )


----------

